# Odo stuck , speedo still works



## Alibaba (Oct 11, 2002)

HI,

I have a 95 sentra GXE and its Odometer is stuck but the speedo meter still works.....

I am under the impression that when the cable snaps, the speedo also stops working .....Any Ideas???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the odometer doesn't move at all? what happend right before it stopped working??


----------



## Alibaba (Oct 11, 2002)

well first it would stop and then after a few miles start again and then a couple of times when I hit the reset button on the trip it would start again and then it just died one day.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

When you get gas do you happen to reset the trip odometer after the car has started to move?


----------



## Alibaba (Oct 11, 2002)

NOT ANY MORE AS IT DONT WORK


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've been in the cluster many times and here's what I can tell you. speedometer/odometer syster is one piece. the whole system is electronic so there's no way a cable snapped (there are no cables). There is a motor in the speedo circuit board that turns the gears on the odometer/trip odometer. either the motor burnt out or the gears are slipping. I don't recommend you go inside and tinker with it since the cluster is very fragile. 

I have 2 solutions to offer you. One is a direct swap and one is an upgrade. Go to http://car-part.com and search for a "speedometer" for a 95-98 Sentra GXE 1.6. Look for one with similar miles on it and you can just swap them in like 5 minutes.

The other option is to swap in a tach cluster. In case you don't already know, alot of people are swapping their sntra clusters with 200sx clusters for the benefit of having a tachometer. The swap would be great since you are already in this situation, but it's a more complicated swap.

Email me at [email protected] and we'll talk or AIM me @ j1997ga16de.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

My wifes did the same thing. Go to the dealer and buy another speedo assy. That's the only way, trust me. I tried to fix the broken one and broke it more. The dealer will only sell you a speedo modified with the same mileage that your stock one has. Well at least the one here in Hawaii does. 

It's a beyatch, but its the only way. Pony up the bucks! 

-verno


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can get it alot cheaper at www.car-part.com under "speedometer" just make sure to find one with similar miles.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Dealer = $400
Junk Yard < $100

Seth


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Or you could do it that way 

-verno


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Alibaba said:


> *NOT ANY MORE AS IT DONT WORK *


The odometer tends to break when you reset the trip odometer when the car is already in motion. I broke mine that way. It doesn't take a lot to break it I guess, just make sure when you get gas you reset the trip before you turn on your car and drive.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

> The odometer tends to break when you reset the trip odometer when the car is already in motion. I broke mine that way. It doesn't take a lot to break it I guess, just make sure when you get gas you reset the trip before you turn on your car and drive.


 ]

Great tip!!! That should be a sticky somewhere........

-Verno


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You wanna know how I found out? I was on a trip to Sacramento from SoCal and I gased up... like 5 miles down the road I found out I forgot to reset the trip so I hit the button going like 95... it kinda rolled a bit and stopped, rolled a bit then stopped... then stopped. 360 bucks for a new one!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

360 bucks?!? Holy Moly?!? I only paid 130 bucks for mine! crap dude, im sorry.

-verno


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I paid like $70 for mine when I did my 200sx cluster swap.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I was on my way to Sac to drop off the car for 6 months (for a deployment) and I only had two days so I had to get the dealer to do it... actually my dad sent it in for the work so they raped me on the labor.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Damn.....sorry dude. 

-verno


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Mine does the same exact thing, but I've changed out the guages 3 times, so I think it got messed up somehow. But I'm not planning on selling the car, so I aint even bothering it. I just change my oil every 3 months.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Doesn't it affect vehicle registration in VA?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

James said:


> *Doesn't it affect vehicle registration in VA? *


They don't check ODO readings when you are renewing, only on initial registration.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

my tripmeter on the b12 did that too... i just kept hitting the button until it reset. haha


----------



## Alibaba (Oct 11, 2002)

*GOT IT GOING - RPM*

Finally I got to a junkyard on Friday and paid 35 $ for the cluster of an sx.

Looked though the wiring diagram and made some notes and went to work and within 1 hour ...... WOW its is great ...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so now you have a tachometer? did you use my writeup (below) or did you do it on your own?


----------



## Alibaba (Oct 11, 2002)

*Yes I did*

Yes I did use the install2.doc. There were a few differences in the wire oced, however one could look at both the clusters and get it going.....

One suggestion which really helped me, I numbered all the orignal wire positions and then charted the difference. So when trying to reroute the wires.... I had just the cheet sheet and 1 went to 5 and so on ... it made the job easy. Also I jumpered 2 +ve on the cluster it self and used the extra -ve wire to connect the tach.... 

The tach works great and my wife who now learning to drive finds it very useful..... Earlier on she would just put the pedal all the way down......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, good deal. 

Would it be possible for you to tell me what wires were different and what color they were? I've had a few problems with some colors being off and some being perfectly fine.


----------



## NOZ34ME (Apr 23, 2003)

One option is to replace the entire cluster with one from a '98. That gets you white gauge faces (speedo & tach). Using car-part.com, you should be able to pick the whole cluster with face lens for $35-$50. 

We did that on my son's '95 200sx se-r. Note: All the junkyards will tell you they are not interchangeable, but it's a quick "plug & play". Took about 20 minutes to do the whole thing.

I don't remember the exact month, but if you want the white gauge faces you need a post Sept-Nov '97 unit. When you call a junkyard and ask for a '98 cluster, they'll ask you.


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

Hey that happened to mine when I was cleaning the plastic face... and found out that it was mainly because I spun the thing in a circle... try spinning it a bit and then press it a bit and if it works when you press it, it will wiggle a little atleast mine does. so... ya, kinda twist it! hope I could help!


----------

